# RAF Church Fenton, North Yorkshire, March 2017



## urbex13 (Mar 20, 2017)

*History*

Going to be brief as this is everywhere, I'd recommend ::: rafchurchfenton.org.uk ::: if you're looking for a solid reference on the subject. RAF Church Fenton was opened in 1937, during WWII it had a defensive role protecting the northern Industrial cities from bombing raids. It also hosted the first American volunteer 'Eagle Squadron' during this period. 

Much of its postwar history was dominated by an emphasis on its role as a training airfield and from 1998 to 2003 Church Fenton was the RAF's main Elementary Flying Training airfield. On 25 March 2013 it was announced that Church Fenton would close by the end of 2013. The site was bought by a local entrepreneur in late 2014 and the airfield now caters for private flights, having been renamed Leeds East Airport. 


*The Explore*

I was tempted into replying to a picture of some fungi in a report the other day and realised _*I hadn't posted on the forum for three years*_ so thought it was time I got my act together and contribute something. Please excuse me a few derps while I get back into the swing of things.

Not much to say here. There's a bit of building going on on some adjacent land, whether this means the airfield owner has more significant plans for the derelict portion of the site I have no idea. All in all a very relaxed mooch, albeit slightly disorientating at points with the overgrown and repetitive nature of everything. There's not a great deal in the way of ephemera or artefacts, just lots of peely paint, first-floor ferns and other fairly natural pretty decay.


*The Photos
*

I.





II.





III.





IV.





V.





VI.





VII.





VIII.





If you're anywhere vaguely near Sheffield and want to link up then drop me a line.

Cheers, 

_*Thirteen.*_ 
​​


----------



## krela (Mar 20, 2017)

That photo of the new building and cars through the window is a winner.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 20, 2017)

A few different shots there, one that does stand out is the photo of the new building and cars in the car park. I had to have a second look at that photo, I thought it was derelict cars. I like your selfie, nicely framed.


----------



## Pilot (Mar 20, 2017)

Now that brings back some memories! A wing Commander who no one seemed to know what he did would invite novice aviators like me to 'dice with death' and he'd take us up and throw us around the sky. My God, but that man could fly! Very few of us retained our last meal, but those who did went on to fast jet training. Those who didn't (that would be me) went on to either helicopter or large transport. Great place, and many memories. Many thanks.


----------



## urbex13 (Mar 20, 2017)

Cheers guys. I had the same reaction in real life Hugh, turned the corner and was confronted with that right in front of me. I'm just glad I didn't freak anyone out! There's a real contrast between the two parts of the site even though the physical distinction between them is very fine. Thanks Pilot, good to hear your stories and be able to jog your memory. My dad was in the ACC and I think the pictures of the kitchens (haven't posted them here) set him off a bit.


----------



## Wrench (Mar 23, 2017)

Excellent, I do like this place even though the smell of mildew is overpowering in places.
Those cars weren't there last time I went.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 23, 2017)

Sometimes less is more and all of those are cracking images. Love the tones and hues...


----------



## Ferox (May 13, 2017)

Nicely shot mate  There is some awesome decay in here. Pic five is cool.


----------



## Rubex (May 14, 2017)

That second picture is great  I really like your take on this place.


----------



## dobbo79 (May 15, 2017)

What brilliant pictures. Plenty of "peely paint" xx


----------



## freeman9765 (May 30, 2017)

Me and a couple of friends are thinking about heading here this evening, if youd be interested then hit me up!


----------

